# Anyone know this meter?



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know if this meter is any good? Seems like an OK price to me... ($116 shipped) http://www.thomann.de/dk/digital_sound_8922_level_meter.htm

Kind regards,
Simon


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Further specs:
http://www.bercu.be/EN-EJBAZ8921.htm


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What do you intend to do with it?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What do you intend to do with it?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I'm basically just looking for something more accurate than my RS meter for SPL readings... I was looking at the galaxy cm-140 and was wondering how this would compare...?
/Simon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

“Accuracy for SPL readings” is kind of vague on a home audio forum. For instance some people complain about the Radio Shack meter not being accurate, because it’s down several dB below 32 Hz and above 10 kHz. However, the meter is calibrated to follow either the A- or C-weighting scales, neither of which are flat. If you’re looking for linear accuracy, the meter you’re considering may not be much more accurate than the Radio Shack meter.

However, the real purpose of an SPL meter is for measuring noise levels, not frequency response, so its accuracy is correctly how closely it registers the SPL of a noise source. According to this source, the Radio Shack meter’s accuracy is +/- 2 dB. The meter you’re considering claims +/- 1.5 dB accuracy. That’s probably as good as you’re going to get for an affordable general purpose meter. The next step up from the RS meter and the one you’re considering is a Class 2 meter with +/- 1 dB accuracy, and they go for nearly $2000.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for your reply! The main purpose for this meter would be exactly this: To measure SPL, as in noise levels... The reason I'm considering a new meter is because I feel my RS meter is more inaccurate than just +/- 2dB, and I'd like to get more accurate readings...

/Simon


----------

